# Any information about Information Tech or Information Sys careers in UAE?



## wsm (May 30, 2013)

Hello,

I just joined the forum and I've been reading some of the sticky threads at the top of this forum. I am looking to move to UAE in a few years but I wanted to gauge the job market/compensation for my field beforehand.

I currently have five years experience in managing information systems for financial institutions. By trade I'm a systems administrator with Windows, Unix, and Linux experience but I hold no certifications. I hold a Bachelors of Science degree in Business Administration from California University. I am a U.S. citizen originally from Pakistan and born in Saudi Arabia. I am a practicing Muslim if this means any positive/negative in UAE as well.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## shamoons (May 30, 2013)

Hello there,
I'm in the same boat as you. I'm a Pakistani US-citizen considering a move out to UAE in a few years. Maybe we can explore a bit together? Not sure if this forum has a private message feature, but if it does, then please send me a PM and I'll send you my contact details.


----------



## wsm (May 30, 2013)

This forum does not have a private message feature unfortunately... You can e-mail me at comnetca at aol dot com


----------



## shamoons (May 30, 2013)

I sent you an email - please confirm receipt


----------



## wsm (May 30, 2013)

Checking back to see if anyone here has info...


----------

